# Vallisneria Spiralis melting?



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

Hello, Im new and setting up my first heavily planted tank. So far i have, 

Dwarf Sagittaria
Anubis Nana
Microsorium Pteropus (Java Fern)
Aponogeton Madagascariensis (Madagascar Lace)
Hygrophila Difformis (Water Wisteria)
Bacopa monnieri (Moneywort)
Ludwigia Broad Leaf
Giant Hygrophila
Vallisneria Spiralis

I have a soil substrate caped with lake superior sand/gravel, around 4.5 wpg of CFL, DIY co2 with about 0.5 bubbles per second (diffused through an air stone located in the intake of my filter) , and supplementing with seachem trace elements and excel. The pH of the tank is about 7.3 with a dH of 9.5 degrees (about 18.5 ppm co2). Im still cycling my tank so the ammonia/nitrites/nitrates are hugely out of control but I have no fish so I didnt think that was an issue (ammonias are dropping steadily and nitrites are currently peaking).

But for some reason my vallisneria spiralis is melting while all other plants are showing noticable growth and looking extremely healthy. The dwarf sagittaria will form a carpet and is growing very fast. Even the Anubis which i thought wouldn't like the high light level is producing leaves. All plants are pearling, except the spirals.

Any suggestions on what might be going on? Can they not tolerate something in the tank?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It might be the excel. Vals are know n to be sensitive to excel for awhile, but IME they adjust to it as long as you don't dose more than is recommended on the bottle.

Also could be Macro defficiency (like Phosphates or Potassium). Since you are adding excel and CO2, and have high light, your plants' metabolism will be high compared to the slow release of nutrients in the soil substrate/fish food/fish waste.


----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

I have been only using half the recommended amount of excel as suggested by the bottle every four days or so. I assumed that I was over doing it anyway so ill stop dosing until they look a little healthier. 

What macro fertilizer would you suggest for potassium and such. I know normal garden or soil fertilizer is a no no since it normally contains nitrate and chlorine (sometimes). Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It's hard to recommend a fertilizer with a soil substrate. I tried a soil substrate mixed with dry ferts and my tank became a disaster area.

For potassium, I'd try Seachem's "Flourish Potassium". Keep a close eye out for any yellowing/spotting in your other plants (signs of defficiencies). If everything is healthy and happy, it may not be nutrient related. It could be that the Vals are just adjusting slower?

You might also get some better suggestions from the El Natural area. People who frequent there are very experienced with soil underlayers and may have some good suggestions and info regarding your light and carbon supplements.

-Dave


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

dyollnave said:


> [snip]But for some reason my vallisneria spiralis is melting while all other plants are showing noticable growth and looking extremely healthy. [snip] Any suggestions on what might be going on? Can they not tolerate something in the tank?


I had Vals that I'd collected in a canal across the street from my dad's Fort Lauderdale, Florida home, melt in my 10, using DIY C02, 2 13 watt CFLs, and Atlanta area tap water, but no Excel. I wasn't able to save the plants, though everything else in the tank was fine.

I'm thinking, currently, that the meltage here was probably the result of the extremely low mineral content in my water. A quick google of "vallisneria excel" seems to confirm that Val doesn't like Excel, though some seem to have experienced recovery after a melt.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been able to acclimate my vals to Excel by slowing building up to the normal dose over a two or three week period. I never had them melt.


----------

